# 724 with bent auger



## Brett G (May 1, 2015)

Looking at a 724 and noticed the auger seems bent. should I walk away from this one?
Toro 2 stage Snowblower


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

EVEN with a bent auger. it is still fine. i have a bent 1 on SR. so you do not have to step away from.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good chance to practice your body work skills bumping it back in place.
Running 7 horse for $75 sounds and looks like it's a good deal.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Eh, a hammer and splitting wedge as a dolly, a spray of paint, and nobody will know the difference. That's to say if you even want to bother going that far, as others have said.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

A couple well placed whacks with a dead blow and it will be like new.


----------

